# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  Need some signature editing help !!!       (Photoshop pros are welcome)

## snumbers

im trying to make a new sig and ive already made most of it, but im stuck on creating one aspect of it with photoshop.
im trying to make my signature look shiny, like a glass sig, something that doesnt look flat. something with more life and something more professional.

heres my sig.


heres a effort to make it look shiny.



can someone give me advise on how to make it look less flat, shiny and professional. 
if someone could make it shiny and post that'l be good  but ill be happy for some advice, tips, instructions

----------


## ClearView

That looks really good!
Hopefully you have it in separate layers but it really is an easy addition.
If you go into the layer options, like you know where the effects are *specifically bevel and emboss* select the bevel and emboss option.
From there play around with the opacity, roughness, and other aspects that it shows you.
I would suggest making the character with the main focus stick out a little bit, maybe like 25% opacity.
I'm not sure about that glass look your going for, but it looks really good. 

If i could give a suggestion, I would take the light off the focused character so that you can balance the image and it won't look as flat.
But thats just me,

----------


## Puffin

Try using the "halo" effect on the first image. First, duplicate the entire image to a new layer. Gaussian blur that layer to around 3 pixels, then set it to 40% opacity or whatever you like.

----------


## Marvo

Here I took at a jab at it. I wouldn't recommend doing what Puffin is suggesting. Bloom-ish effects can look good in some images, but this definitely isn't the kind you want to use it on, especially since it's so small.

With vignette:


Without vignette:


edit: come to think of it, a 1 pixel black boarder might look good on it.

edit2: try this on.

No vignette:


With vignette:

----------


## snumbers

Thanks for the replys i tried some of your advice and tried some new things and heres what i got.

----------


## Marvo

Oh yeah, I used sharpening filters by the way. Unsharp Filter for stronger colours and smart sharpen for sharper edges.

----------

